
Reverse engineering a Worcester-Bosch DT10RF wireless thermostat - duck
http://www.stevenhale.co.uk/main/2013/08/home-automation-reverse-engineering-a-worcester-bosch-dt10rf-wireless-thermostat/
======
Decade
There's one aspect that has made me leery about the Internet of Things: The
Things tend to be stupid, insecure, and non-extensible. This wireless
thermostat is a perfect example.

So, good for Steven for figuring out how to make his life more comfortable.
It's clearly vulnerable to replay attacks from mischievous neighbors, but
he'll probably be fine. It's an inspiration for me to make my own smarter
thermostat.

------
kens
Is a "boiler" the same as a hot water heater? Or is this a combination furnace
for radiators and hot water? I'm confused by the British terms and searching
around a bit didn't help.

~~~
robin_reala
It supplies the central heating and hot water for sinks. Britain generally
doesn’t get hot enough to require air conditioning and houses aren’t built
with it even now, so there’s no temperature regulation through that. Boilers
are nearly always gas powered (electrical systems are called ‘immersion
heaters’). Old boilers fed a hot water tank in the loft, but newer ones
usually heat water as required.

------
rb12345
I have a similar boiler/thermostat to the one in the article, and my
thermostat also tends to cut out once a year or so. I tracked that down to the
battery terminals corroding quite badly, and once the oxide layer is removed
the thermostat works fine again for the next year or so. It's still an
impressive bit of reverse engineering though.

------
andmarios
Nice article! Following your steps it just took me less than 20 minutes to
decode my wireless socket and control it via arduino.

Many thanks!

------
eyeareque
Awesome work and write up. I love seeing stories such as these, very
impressive.

I wonder if he had added a better antenna if that would have solved the
connectivity issue.

